# Few Questions about the spec V



## kevman_101 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello. New member and hopefully the owner of a 2002 spec v soon. Got a few questions about it. 

The ball joint rubber is torn on the pass. side and it needs to be changed. I looked online and it seems like you need to buy the whole bar to get the ball joint. Is there somewhere or a different model that you can get them individually? What would be the part number if possible? 

What is the smallest sized rims that will fit on the car? Need rims and tires for winter. 

Would also like to know if anyone has had trouble with the car since they had them? 

Might as well ask about headers while I'm here. 

I live in Canada so I'm wondering(as i never bothered to check) if removing the first cat with a new header is legal here? And which one is the best bang for the bucks. I found a DC header but it's ceramic coated and i don't really need it. I pretty much just want to get rid of the cat because i saw that it deteriorates pretty fast. 

Thanks for any info. 

Kevin


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

The smallest size I would ever go is 15's. 02 year was the first year for the spec. If it wasnt probably broken in. Your going to be in a world of hurt. You should make sure you get all the recalls done and such.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I wouldn't get it, all I hear about the early years are bad things. Like butterfly screws coming off and going inside the engine, burning oil Etc.


----------



## kevman_101 (Nov 14, 2005)

hum... this kinda sucks... Anyone else have something to say about the 02 Spec V? I like it, but if this keeps going I'll be getting a Corolla instead


----------



## Thenner19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have an '02 Spec V, I bought mine back in June and haven't had any problems. All of the recalls were done on mine and I bought it from a very good dealer. I assume the person who had it before me took very good care of it, he traded up to a BMW. I really like the car a lot. It handles great and has good power and is a ton of fun to drive. If you're nervous about getting it, take it to the dealer and have them do an inspection on it before you buy it. Good luck.
Matt


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

To play it safe get 03 and up. Yeah and removing that precat is the best thing you can do. You still have a cat. for inspections.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

I have an 02 spec v that i bought from a delearship with 60 miles on it and carefully drove it for the first 2-3k miles and i have had absolutely no mechanical problems whatsoever. The most important thing to check is if its been ragged out or not, if not, its a great car and there are few cars out there i would trade it for. And on the note of the header, i got a Nismo R-Tune header and it is a bit pricier than some but the fitment and quality is top notch. As for the pre-cat for emissions, i think thats only really for california, but im not positive, so i would look into it. Yeah, dont let the irresponsibly broken in spec v owners (especially on the vboard) get you down, the spec v is a great car if properly maintained.


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

neogeon said:


> Yeah, dont let the irresponsibly broken in spec v owners (especially on the vboard) get you down, the spec v is a great car if properly maintained.


Since when is having to open up your intake manifold to loctite screws and HAVING to remove the stock exhaust manifold maintenance?

Oh yeah, please tell me what maintenance we could all do to prevent the inevitable headgasket failure.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

fatabbot said:


> Oh yeah, please tell me what maintenance we could all do to prevent the inevitable headgasket failure.


don't drive your car. 


Changing the upper thermostat like on NPM might do the trick, its still a new idea, however having the upper thermostat open at the same time as the lower might help.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

fatabbot said:


> Since when is having to open up your intake manifold to loctite screws and HAVING to remove the stock exhaust manifold maintenance?
> 
> Oh yeah, please tell me what maintenance we could all do to prevent the inevitable headgasket failure.


christ dude, do you have to follow me everywhere? keep your ass on the Vboard since you got me kicked off it, get a life, jeezuz


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

What did he det you kicked off the board for?


----------



## 007Rob (Dec 2, 2005)

I love my spec. Forget all them crybabies


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> What did he det you kicked off the board for?


supposedly being a fanboy :bs: but mostly for flaming fatabbot


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

neogeon said:


> supposedly being a fanboy :bs: but mostly for flaming fatabbot


Well, since the mods were calling you a fanboy long before I was, I doubt that's the problem.

Also, you flamed me twice, and I called you out for it. You flamed others much more often (see posts about Hondas, the Z24 etc.), and I called you out again. You are pretty good at backtracking though, I'll give ya that


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

what the hells a fanboy? Your welcome here neo. I'm tired of hearing people cry about all the problems they have. Maybe the car doesn't like them so it acts up.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> what the hells a fanboy? Your welcome here neo. I'm tired of hearing people cry about all the problems they have. Maybe the car doesn't like them so it acts up.


 :cheers: well thank you, its good to know theres a nissan forum where supporting the vehicle you drive is commended. Ironically, liking your spec v on the "v" board isn't good, dont ask me why. Apparently they want you to bow down before SRT-4 gayness and scion TC's or something, i dont get it.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Be careful calling the SRT-4 gay. There are some Nissan owners on here that have both and like it too. The TC is a good looking car and I'm not to fond of the looks of the dodge myself but the engine is badass and you can grab those injectors for your car which is a tuner plus! :thumbup:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Be careful calling the SRT-4 gay. There are some Nissan owners on here that have both and like it too. The TC is a good looking car and I'm not to fond of the looks of the dodge myself but the engine is badass and you can grab those injectors for your car which is a tuner plus! :thumbup:


I just say the srt-4 is gay because all the drivers i meet with them are total massive tools that "live their life a 1/4 mile at a time." Even someone i know with a regular AUTOMATIC neon is a hardass, so its more from experience than hate for the car itself. As for the TC, its just the lame ricer marketing that turns me off to it, like they want to market it to japanime regimes or something.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I feel ya about the marketing. 

The spec was targeted towards the older mature person about to have kids or start a family and still wants a affordable sporty car. 

The best thing about the spec is when you beat a sports car in a race and say, "did you just get beat by a four door family car."


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I feel ya about the marketing.
> 
> The spec was targeted towards the older mature person about to have kids or start a family and still wants a affordable sporty car.
> 
> The best thing about the spec is when you beat a sports car in a race and say, "did you just get beat by a four door family car."


Exactly why i got it, and I was 17 at the time 

don't forget---> :banana: 

IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME

lol, thank you family guy for that lovely, lovely allusion


----------



## kevman_101 (Nov 14, 2005)

I got the car. Works real well. Finally got 4 rims and tires for winter. Now i would like to check the butterfly screws. Is there only 1 gasket needed for the job or do you need 2 different gaskets? I'm guessing you need and intake gasket that joints to the head. Is that the one that Hondata sells? Thanks


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

neogeon said:


> :cheers: well thank you, its good to know theres a nissan forum where supporting the vehicle you drive is commended. Ironically, liking your spec v on the "v" board isn't good, dont ask me why. Apparently they want you to bow down before SRT-4 gayness and scion TC's or something, i dont get it.


lol... your just mad cuz you got booted. Sorry didnt mean to bring it up, but you payed a little TOO much attention to a certain member of that board, which was your own undoing.
The vboard exsist because they like their cars and wish to share more specific info about a specific trim level of car rather than a "generalization" such as here on nissan forums.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Jarek said:


> lol... your just mad cuz you got booted. Sorry didnt mean to bring it up, but you payed a little TOO much attention to a certain member of that board, which was your own undoing.
> The vboard exsist because they like their cars and wish to share more specific info about a specific trim level of car rather than a "generalization" such as here on nissan forums.


Thats why I pretty much only posted on the VBoard, I really was about to stop with the fatabbot thing anyway, if they let me back on i would change my screen name and just forget about him, guess i need to change my proxy or whatever my friend told me to do.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

neogeon said:


> I just say the srt-4 is gay because all the drivers i meet with them are total massive tools that "live their life a 1/4 mile at a time." Even someone i know with a regular AUTOMATIC neon is a hardass, so its more from experience than hate for the car itself. As for the TC, its just the lame ricer marketing that turns me off to it, like they want to market it to japanime regimes or something.












thats mine and the wifes srt-4..... I also had a 2004 spec V running pretty strong, and I still have a boosted 240 that needs some electrical work to get running. The SRT is a great car and you cant beat it for the money. Bottom line dont let the bad apple douche bags ruin it for any car.

Back on topic.

Get an 03+++ Spec..The extra money you fork up will probably save you alot more money in the long run.


----------

